# Cadmium spill



## patnor1011 (Jan 29, 2012)

In China. :evil: 
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/27/us-china-pollution-cadmium-idUSTRE80Q0IN20120127


----------



## qst42know (Jan 29, 2012)

A spill, or discovered by accident?


----------



## Claudie (Jan 30, 2012)

The US gets a lot of food from China, although I'm sure any Cadmium present would be at or under levels considered safe. If not, we could always just raise the bar until it was safe. I know Cadmium is not safe, but somehow I am thinking that if it was in our food, it would be considered safe.... :|


----------



## Geo (Jan 30, 2012)

torque it till it snaps and then back it off a quarter.


----------



## kuma (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks today ?
I hope all is well!
I've had a read about Cadmium on the net , and came across this ( from here ; http://tinyurl.com/7o8jeaq ) ;

" THE TLV OR THRESHOLD LIMIT VALUE :
TLVs are air quality standards developed by the American Conference of Governmental Industrial Hygienists. 
They are the model for many other air quality limits such as OSHA’s permissible exposure limits (PELs). "

" WHAT ARE TLVs ?
TLVs are the amounts of chemicals in the air that almost all healthy adult workers are predicted to be able to tolerate without adverse effects. 
There are three types. 
The most common is the TLV-TWA ( TLV-Time-Weighted Average ) which is averaged over the normal eight-hour day/forty-hour work week. "

" WHAT TLVs ARE NOT :
TLVs are not “safe” limits. Even a few “healthy adult workers” will be unable to tolerate concentrations at the TLV. TLVs also do not apply to people with certain health problems, allergies, people taking certain medications or drugs, people who work longer than eight hours per day, children or the fetus.
TLVs are not “forever,” they change. They represent the current best estimates ACGIH can make based on research.
Many hazardous chemicals do not have TLVs. Experts estimate there are over 100,000 chemicals used in commerce. There are TLVs for only 642 of these! 
Many toxic chemicals have not been studied well enough to set TLVs. Chemicals without TLVs should never be considered “safe.” 
Using untested chemicals makes workers the “lab rats!”


EXAMPLES OF TLVs IN ORDER OF INCREASING HAZARD

DUSTS & FUMES (solid particles) TLV-TWA (milligrams/meter3)

nuisance dusts (e.g. plaster or chalk) 10
graphite or talcum powder 2
lead (e.g. lead/chrome pigments, lead solder) 0.05
cadmium (e.g. cadmium pigments) 0.002

I know that these figures relate to airborne particulate , and 0.002 milligrams of Cadmium per cubic meter ( 2.0 µg/m3 , :mrgreen: ) doesn't sound like much at all , so I can't imagine the dangerous levels that must be in that water! :shock: 
I seriously hope that they manage to somehow fix this! :x 
All the best everybody , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 30, 2012)

This cant be fixed. They found out when it was too late already and detected that some hundred + km from that factory. I wonder what that aluminum they pour in to neutralize cadmium will do to water. I would say that most of all these chemicals are in the ocean right now.


----------



## kuma (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi chief , how are tricks?
I hope your all well!



patnor1011 said:


> This cant be fixed. They found out when it was too late already and detected that some hundred + km from that factory. I wonder what that aluminum they pour in to neutralize cadmium will do to water. I would say that most of all these chemicals are in the ocean right now.



Sucks big time , they have a massive fishing industry too , it's really not looking too good , :evil: 
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris :|


----------

